# Marking gauge



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I posted this marking gauge as a Project here on LJ, but I thought I'd share it with you fellow hand-tool junkies, too:










Here's the Project page, with a writeup and a couple more pictures:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61034


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice clean build well done.


----------

